# Treestands left on state land



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Dont forget that its legal to hunt coyotes from a treestand from july 15 -april 15. So the only time you couldnt have a stand up is when coyote is closed.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

It is illegal to take anyones tree stand regardless of the time of year and it is also illegal to destroy anyones ground blind..........


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> It is illegal to take anyones tree stand regardless of the time of year and it is also illegal to destroy anyones ground blind..........


That may be true on state land, but it is not true on CFA (private) lands. 

-na


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I heard that the "new Guys" that are runnning the CFA land west of Escanaba what NO CAMPING.... that will change things a little... personally I think for the better... to many guys think they own the CFA that they hunt on... the good old days of Mead are gone for alot of deer camps...



Nick Adams said:


> That may be true on state land, but it is not true on CFA (private) lands.
> 
> -na


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

Take em down, sell them, donate the profits---if there are any


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

if you take someones stand you are nothing but a theif. there are any number of reasons the stand is still there just leave it alone and let the dnr handle it. I left my stand out right up until the deadline this year because I too busy to go back out and get it. but it was by no means abandoned and I removed before march 1st. just because the season is over it doesn't need to be removed until march 1st also as said above coyote hunter still use them. just leave them alone.


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with NEMichigansportsman that we shouldn't take them, BUT, I do disagree with the fact that about these guys staking claim to an area by leaving a treestand set up year round


> I don't see how anyone that intentionally left a stand out somehow would feel that this establishes some sort of a claim to territory


 If there is a stand at a particular area I would like to hunt. I'm not going to put mine up in the same place. Last thing I want is to be out early in the morning and another hunter climbing into a tree within eyesight of mine. So I do think this sets up a territorial area so to speak. I've seen this in an area I would like to hunt where their are about 6 treestands that are left up all year. It should be the guy who gets his treestand up after Sept. 1st each year, gets to use that spot for the season. On another note, my friend and I have discussed many times. What do you do if your treestand is labled correctly and you go to get in it and someone else is hunting from it when you get there, and it is on state land? Is it open to first come first serve like ground blinds during deer firearm season?


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Fur and Feathers said:


> BUT, I do disagree with the fact that about these guys staking claim to an area by leaving a treestand set up year round If there is a stand at a particular area I would like to hunt. I'm not going to put mine up in the same place. Last thing I want is to be out early in the morning and another hunter climbing into a tree within eyesight of mine. So I do think this sets up a territorial area so to speak. I've seen this in an area I would like to hunt where their are about 6 treestands that are left up all year. It should be the guy who gets his treestand up after Sept. 1st each year, gets to use that spot for the season.


The placement of a stand has nothing to do with a claim to an area. I am not saying that I would hunt near someones stand . I wouldn't want to because I don't think it is right...but I would be within legal rights.




> What do you do if your treestand is labeled correctly and you go to get in it and someone else is hunting from it when you get there, and it is on state land? Is it open to first come first serve like ground blinds during deer firearm season?


That is my understanding. I only had it happen once. I told the guy that was up there that he was welcome to use the stand, but I was going to be taking my steps with me. That was many years ago and I have since switched to some pretty remote spots. Since I relocated all of my sites, in hundreds of trips to my stands and blinds I have only encountered one hunter hunting in my vicinity.

I am pretty sociable when it comes to my fellow sportsman, but that is limited to the tailgate, the bar, or a diner, I am not excited to encounter other hunters in the deer or turkey woods.


----------



## dewman22 (Jan 3, 2008)

One Eye said:


> I would be careful taking someone else's property unless it is left on your private property. While they are breaking the law by leaving their stands out, theft of someone else's property is also a crime. Not that I agree. Given our current judicial system, I am sure there are judges out there that would not take the "right" path on this one.
> 
> I would contact the DNR. If they do not do something with them after a reasonavble amount of time, I would start up the chain of command within the DNR. It is amazing how quickly that works sometimes.
> 
> Dan


Possibly, but sometimes you just have to take matters into your own hands. Another option would be to take the stands down and leave them with the property owner ( if hunting CF lands ) or if on state land just trash 'em and call it a day. :rant::rant:


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Stand or not the ridge is NOT yours and neither is the satnd after any amount of time.

Turn em in and escort the fish cop to the stand or give gps coordinates when you report it.

If no DNR activity after couple weeks report again.


----------



## southernpride (Jan 24, 2008)

ive been told by a dnr if its not marked then its yours or if it is marked then tell them and theyll take it down and contact the person and they well be ticketed, if nobody claims them then they go to auction.dont know if this is true or not i do think if u do leave it up out of season then its your own fault if it does get stollen.(ive learned the hard way)


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I'm just going to shake my head at some of these comments and leave it at that.


----------



## JAG (Aug 19, 2005)

2 years ago, I found 2 hang-ons in my woods. I took them down and put them in my barn. I left a note at each site to let the owners know where to come to collect their stands. I first had called the local CO. He informed me that even though they were on my property they were not MY property. So, 2 years later the stands are still in the barn and no one has come to retrieve them. I must admit the notes that I put out have since faded away.


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I only leave my stand up for the first couple of days of gun season, it goes up the day before the opener. Last year I left it up so that I could hunt from it during muzzleloader season, however someone decided that they needed it more than I did and took it. I have seen stands where we hunt that have been up for years. Guess I never knew you couldn't leave them up.


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

Just curious...those of you who leave them up for the full season. How do you react when there's someone else hunting the same spot? Not in your stand but in the same spot?


----------



## Quadd4 (Jan 15, 2005)

How about this?

Public Land Scenerio A
I you leave your stand up, accessable to the world, and upon arrival find someone hunting the same area, what would you do?

a) Leave the stand alone, wish the hunter good luck, and move on to another area or
b) Confront the other hunter that your blind or stnd is here and that you'll be hunting this spot regerdless.

Public Land Scenerio B
I you leave your stand up, accessable to the world, and upon arrival find someone hunting out of your blind or treestand, what would you do?

a) Leave the stand alone, wish the hunter good luck, and move on to another area or
b) Confront the other hunter that it's your blind that they're in and you want them out or
c) Decide if you can't use it no one can and proceed to make a comotion by removing the stand right then and there thus ruining your fellow hunters hunt.

If you understand the laws that state that a stand does not make a claim on the territory nor does it ensure your rights to usage of that said stand than you shouldn't be upset when one of these scenerios present itself and should lead to the logical answer of 

Choice a.

Just my 2 cents! - 

I have a climber !
I would never take or steal another persons stand!


----------



## A-plus (Mar 30, 2003)

What an interesting issue, I have seen and heard about so many fights over this stuff, it just makes me wonder. Stands and baiting on public land are the two most controversial issues among hunters it seems. I hunt almost exclusively on public land and would never consider leaving any type of stand out overnight, let alone all season. I have cut down old, rotting stands before the chains and steps became completely swallowed by the tree. Always left them at the base of the tree. Have contacted the local COs so often about violations they recognize my voice on the phone. Everything from illegal baiting, posting of public land, stands left on public land with trash strewn all over the ground around them, the list goes on. I generally enjoy visiting with fellow hunters in the woods and find the vast majority to be wonderful folks, but there always seems to be a few slobs out there that make life less pleasant for everyone else.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

If you find stands in violation contact DNR... How hard is that ???


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

I bow hunt state land usually, I put my stands up right before season, If I found someone was in the area I hunt, I would find another spot, If I found someone in my treestand when I got there, I would inform them that it was my stand with my name on it. If they didn't leave, I would find a place to hunt that day, If I found them back in my stand again, I would move it to another spot, then they could put their own stands up. I would like to think most people would be courteous enough to leave things alone, like I do, but there are those that don't play by the rules.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

malainse said:


> If you find stands in violation contact DNR... How hard is that ???



take a GPS reading and give it to the co's. the jails are full enough of scum bags, why would anyone want to join them?:banghead3:coco::banghead3


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

exactly! and the excuse that it is cleaning up the woods, well its just trying to justify breaking the law and its still wrong no matter what the excuse is.. . (added). . if someone breaks the law and leaves a stand up, well theres no right for anyone to take it. let the law deal with it. .


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Treestands are cheap and considered disposable by many nowadays
and are just more garbage left in the woods imo.
There's only 1 or 2 co's per county now and I'm sure they don't have time to 
do it.
I'm glad there are folks that do take them down on stateland for whatever reason or there would be one every 50 yards right now in some of the areas I hunt.
If you leave them and lose them that's your own fault and I'm sure you'll just
put up 5 more anyways.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree that they are cheap and people sometimes dont care if they get stolen, but a lot of times its people that are just too lazy to take them down and will hunt in them year after year. . saying there are only 1 or 2 C.O's per county is not an excuse to break the law and steal! I have had MANY treestands removed by C.O's, and liek I said if they dont come the first time, then keep calling, its not going to hurt you by calling, I mean its an 800 number so its not liek its hurting your phone bill, plus if you keep calling then you will get someone out when they are not busy. I do it every year. I dont like seeing them as much as the next guy, but stooping lower than the person who left it out and resorting to thievery is not the answer! theres a reason its against the law to steal! and if there were going to be one every 50 yards then i'm sure a CO would have a field day with it!


----------



## tmb (Apr 5, 2001)

Outdoor Mike

If I understand you correctly than when I pick up cans left behind by litterbugs, I'm stealing. I mean they did pay the deposit, correct?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Outdoor Mike is correct.

It will be real interesting when someone gets charged with larceny and they counter with the person broke the law because they left their tree stand in violation of hunting laws. A judge will get a kick out of that story. He just might say OK, I fine the guy who left the tree stand $50 and the guy who committed larceny $500 and 30 days in the county lock up. Of course the tree stand violation goes on the guys DNR record but the larceny violation will be on your criminal record for the rest of your life. Your criminal record will just indicate a larceny too, no what or why but just larceny. Two wrongs equal a right, I down't think so. Better yet what happens when the owner goes to court and testifies that his stand was stolen and wasn't there, where he put it up, when he went to get it. We all know that stands never get stolen by anyone, not. Then it is discovered that is really was stolen by one person, moved by the theif and then you took it from the theif. Of course after you took it you made no attempt to find out why or even turn it in to proper authorities.

If it ain't yours, don't take it.

Removing tree stands by CO's is not a high priority. It is amazing that some of you would/have complained about a CO or any LEO catching bad guys but yet you want CO's to go around and waste a lot of time removing tree stands instead of doing something else or using it to a better advantage just so you can use it as an excuse to benefit yourself.

Many CO's, me included when I worked the field, would much rather leave the stand there and catch a poacher in it during season.

Comparing empty cans to tree stands is an excuse for doing something wrong, it is not a comparison for doing something right.

Then some wonder why the hunting ranks are going down, why some people look down at hunters. I'll take a line used against me a few times before, all these hollier than thou attitudes!


----------



## Ramhunter (Jan 22, 2003)

Here's a potential answer to this problem; but it may require a law change: Make it legal for anyone to remove tree stands on public land after a certain date; but require that they be turned in to the DNR immediately. The DNR could then hold an annual auction of "abandoned" tree stands giving hunters a chance at picking up a stand at a bargin price, generating funds for the DNR and at the same time cleaning up the woods ... Just a thought


----------



## tmb (Apr 5, 2001)

Liter is Liter and I will continue to pick it up where and when I find it.
Carrying out that piece of abandoned aluminum is no different than carrying out the muffler that you occasionally find next to the trail.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

What if the guy is hunting Coyotes out of the stand? That season is still open.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

trying to compare it to picking up litter or cans is I hate to say it but retarted! It is against the law to take someone elses tree stand! that simple! use whatever excuse you want i guess but I hope you get caught! your a worse person than the person who left it up!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

i would definantly go along with taking them down and turning them in and having an auction! last fall a CO did a stakeout for weeks to catch a guy near me on Stateland who had a stand lag bolted to a tree and 31 screw in steps! some stands liek the one this guy had wouldnt be salvagable, but to this guy it was!


----------



## tmb (Apr 5, 2001)

I still dont understand why you think its stealing. Did you not read my first post? This quote is directly from the Ask The DNR web page.

"I would suggest that a person wanting to act on their own initiative to remove abandoned tree stands from state lands, similar to a person acting upon their own initiative to clean-up littered sites on state property, first contact the local land administrator at the nearest DNR office to make the property manager aware of the clean-up activities. There is no criminal law which would prohibit a person from engaging in this activity."

Its LITTER!

Once again let my state that I would never do this during an open hunting season, even if there is no name on the stand. Come summer time, I repeat, its Litter.


----------



## dougdad (Nov 11, 2007)

It's ethical, to remove your stand and give someone a chance to use that spot in the future. Thats the way the DNR looks at it. Funny thing, I reported one a few years ago, the officer who confiscated it had cut the chain off so it was in a sence no good, he through it in the trash and said if you happen to find it there it's not my problem, it's no good to me anyway, there are no markings on it to identify it. Nice stand!!!


----------



## RF2316 (Dec 14, 2005)

Loaded4bear said:


> So what's the consensus? I mark my stand...and take it down according to the regs. I've seen the stands in the area long after the season is over....without proper markings...I say to my self...."I should take it....what dumb ****..does that?...they should have known better" But I don't
> 
> What do you guys think? Are they fair game 2/3months or more after the season? :sad:


ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

dougdad said:


> It's ethical, to remove your stand and give someone a chance to use that spot in the future. Thats the way the DNR looks at it. Funny thing, I reported one a few years ago, the officer who confiscated it had cut the chain off so it was in a sence no good, he through it in the trash and said if you happen to find it there it's not my problem, it's no good to me anyway, there are no markings on it to identify it. Nice stand!!!


the reason he said that it was trash was because anything found in a garbage container in michigan is ***FREE*** for the taking, NOT STEALING! unlike what all these other potential:Modified_ THIEVES are stating *its trash in the woods*. the magistrates:lol: and judges:lol: just love these idiots:woohoo1:MONEY MONEY MONEY


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> the reason he said that it was trash was because anything found in a garbage container in michigan is ***FREE*** for the taking, NOT STEALING! unlike what all these other potential:Modified_ THIEVES are stating *its trash in the woods*. the magistrates:lol: and judges:lol: just love these idiots:woohoo1:MONEY MONEY MONEY


How long do you think something has to be abandoned on public property before it becomes the equivalent of litter? Obviously there has to be some point.

-- 
lp


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

pescadero said:


> How long do you think something has to be abandoned on public property before it becomes the equivalent of litter? Obviously there has to be some point.
> 
> --
> lp


it's not for you or me to make that decision! THATS THE LAW. and it is OBVIOUS you don't care and when it becomes that point that ITS LITTER our LEGISLATURE WILL WRITE A LAW TO THAT FACT!:coolgleam


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

pescadero said:


> How long do you think something has to be abandoned on public property before it becomes the equivalent of litter? Obviously there has to be some point.
> 
> --
> lp


that is a very good question, I know of a couple that have been there for at least 3 years unused. I would say they are abandoned.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

A few different laws to ponder:

Lost and Found Property.
http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(ir...2521406&highlight=lost AND found AND property

For the theroy that tree stands left are a violation of the hunting laws then;
http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(x4...g.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-324-1603

and

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(x4...g.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-324-1604


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

I know the law says that they have to be down by March 1st. We had 5 guys come up in the middle of Feb. to take the stands down. We jumped on the snowmobiles and went to get them. When we started walking and was in snow up to our AS! we said the hell with it and we would go back when the snow was gone or melted some. If someone goes out and takes my stand I only hope they don't plan on hunting the area and shooting a deer because I will walk there every day and bird hunt or just walk though the area. This has been a hellfa winter and I know I wasn't the only one who made and effort to take them down. Right now the DNR should be on the rivers checking the sportsmen out there.
Bob


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

during august scouting if i find one up .....in an area i want to hunt it gets dropped to the base of the tree..(if theres no name on it)...if a guys brave enough to break one law and not the other i just hit another spot.....ill set my stand when its legal and more then once opening moring ive had guys swearing.......oh well if they had been in the woods during the summer or at 4 am opening day they would have found the trouble lol.........generally use a climber on state ground any way 

i get a kick out of all the bait piles out in sept. .......\


and im not sure where march 1st comes in ...........

Yes. Deer hunters are allowed to hunt from a tree stand, scaffold or raised platform. When hunting on any publicly-owned lands in Michigan, your tree stand, platform, scaffold or steps must be portable (no attachment by nails, screws, bolts, etc.) and cannot be placed out any earlier than September 1, and must be removed no later than January 2. Screw-in tree steps and any device used to assist in climbing a tree that penetrates the cambium (thin layer of living cells just beneath the bark) of the tree is illegal on public lands, however, a "T" bolt or similar device supplied by a treestand manufacturer can be used. A tree stand or raised platform on public lands, must have etched, engraved, implanted, burned, printed, or painted the name and address of the user on the raised platform in a manner which makes the name and address easily read from the ground.​


----------



## 00Buck (Feb 28, 2009)

Loaded4bear said:


> So what's the consensus? I mark my stand...and take it down according to the regs. I've seen the stands in the area long after the season is over....without proper markings...I say to my self...."I should take it....what dumb ****..does that?...they should have known better" But I don't
> 
> What do you guys think? Are they fair game 2/3months or more after the season? :sad:



I guess it all depends on what you call "THEFT", although I agree it should be removed "I don't know why it is still there Do you?", But if you spot a shooter in it "turn them in for poaching"; otherwise shake your head and get on with your life. :smile-mad


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Mule Skinner said:


> I hate to kick up another debateable thread but I just got in from doing some Post Season scouting on some Jackson Co public land and saw a few that were still up.
> 
> 2 permenant stands with nails and lumber. One was fresh from this past season and the other had lag bolts in the tree to get up in it.
> 
> ...


Good luck. My local CO did not want to bother.
Dan


----------



## MLH (Dec 19, 2008)

Still might cover your butts by calling a CO before taking it down.

And if a stand has a name and phone number on it? If they followed that much of the law then there might be more to it. I suspect that they are coming back for it. Why not call them? Strange things can happen to people. I had a heart attack a few years ago, after placing a tree stand on public land, and missed the entire season. Though, even with waist deep snow in February, I took 5-hours to hike in and haul it out. Doctor would have killed me himself if he found out. A saner person would have probably waited for the snow to melt.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

One Eye said:


> Good luck. My local CO did not want to bother.
> Dan


They have the CO's cut back on hours and mileage right now. My CO is 
on mileage limit of 60 miles per day. He said he can use that up in the first two hours with snomobile complaints. 

Do'nt see how they can get much done with those restraints.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Like I said, I just want to touch base with my local CO and let him know the who,what,where and why. What he decides to do is fine with me. I know their under restraints and this is a low priority complaint. 

Maybe he will come back this Fall and do some Recon and get em for screw in steps or no ownership info posted on the stand.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

wickedcarpenter said:


> When your fishing crankbaits on Erie and hook a used rubber :rant: emmmm...Where's the gloves and torch?That's Sick chiot!
> tampon applicators,used syringes,chemical spills etc.The woods have it good and homeboy will be back for the treestand or the porcupines will eat it for lunch. I'd rather bitch about the price of gas and lack of jobs.
> Maybe the treestand owner has no money for gas to go get their stand down :lol:
> just saying......
> Brent


 
they had gas money to put it up.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Many stand are left because the hunter has no care. some are left for lost keys to locks.
And han others get left due to medical reasons. I had this happen to myself two years ago. last week of December I had to go in for emergency surgery. It was 8 months before I could start picking up the bow and do any major lifting. During this time frame my stands where left up on state land. I went out in September to check on them, Just knowing at least one would be missing and to my pleasure they all where still in place. I did move a few of them, and was thankfull the stands made it for another year.


----------

